# 31st May London Night Trip - The Route Â UPDATED p1



## moley (May 14, 2002)

UPDATED ROUTE:

10:00 Â Gather at TGI Fridays, Watford Way, Mill Hill, NW London. Â Instructions to get into the retail park are on page 6.

12:00ish Â Get underway.

From TGI's A1
A41 to Hendon
Pass North Circular
Stay on A41 to Finchley Road and Swiss Cottage you'll pass the O2 Centre on
right
Continue straight at Swiss Cottage onto Avenue Road
At the Regents Park Gate (which will close at 12 midnight) take right and
follow road to A41
A41 onto Baker Street
Cross over A40 Marylebone Road
Cross Portman Square
Cross over Oxford Street
Left onto Grosvenor Square
Straight on Brook Street - Claridges on right
Take Right onto Bond Street
Onto New Bond Street
Straight onto Clifford Street
Right onto Burlington Gardens
Left onto Old Bond Street
Stafford Street
Right on Hay Hill Street
Left onto Berkeley Street
Audi Piccadilly on Right - STOP
Ritz ahead
Onto Piccadilly (Waterstones & Tower Records)
Bear Right
Down Haymarket
Bear left
Left onto Pall Mall East
Onto Trafalgar Square
Bear Right through Admiralty Arch and down The Mall
(If The Mall is closed then continue on Trafalgar Square and down Pall Mall past The
Institute of Directors and eventually onto Piccadilly by the side of The
Ritz)
Down The Mall to Buckingham Palace
Turn right up past Green Park
Up to Roundabout and head towards The Albert Hall
Bear Right on Knightsbridge
Harvey Nichols on left
At Knightsbridge station take right fork
Albert Hall on left.
Take a left at the Albert Hall then Right on Prince Consort towards the
front entrance of the Albert Hall
Continue straight
Left onto Queens Gate
Left onto Cromwell Road
Pass the V & A museum on the left
Harrods on right
Head to Belgrave Square and then Upper Belgrave Street
Right onto Eaton Square
Straight onto Sloane Square and straight onto Kings Road
Left on Beaufort Street or any left that will take us into the Embankment
Battersea Power Station across the river
Head towards Millbank and Houses of Parliament
Take right onto Westminster Bridge
Bear left on Southbank
London Eye
Gabriel's Wharf
OXO
Southwark
Right on St Thomas's Street
Follow signs for Tower Bridge
Cross Tower Bridge
Take Right towards Wapping Wall
Head towards Docklands
Canary Wharf
Blackwall Tunnel
Thames Barrier

Thanks to Mayur for finalising the above. Â I'll bring copies along as well as some marked up maps.

You're welcome to join or leave at any point - this ain't a formal cruise, just purely to see the sights and enjoy them in our beautiful TTs.

See everyone there tonight.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Well done Moley. Thanks for the post.
I know some folk have been ooohing and aaaing about another London cruise (and their reasons are justified), but we thought that there must be some folk out there who would like to do another run or missed out on the last one as I did. So... Moley and I decided that the cruise should be on!

So at the moment there's the two of us... any more care to join? Lovely pics, company, and the weather will be great too... really! 

Mayur


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Sounds great, I really want to join you but I cant make it..

Ahhhhhh :'( :'(


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm in!!!!

Sounds great...cant wait!!
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I'm in!!!!
> 
> Sounds great...cant wait!!
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


Well done Kop - that's at least 3 of us ;D

We'll keep you updated on any changes to the route.

Moley


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Ahhh, it still sounds too good! 

How many cars are you expecting?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Ahhh, Â it still sounds too good! Â
> 
> How many cars are you expecting?


Hi Baker,
I think we're looking at around 8-10 cars... however many we get... it'll be fun... so g'won matey...sign-up or be square 

mayur


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Ahhh, Â it still sounds too good! Â
> 
> How many cars are you expecting?


Well, I've just had a look through the old thread and have the following possibles:

TTotal
A3FDU
SundeepTT
Phil
Vlastan
pgTT
Dr_Parmar
hbk
phoTToniq

... so with Kop, me, Mayur and hopefully Wak, maybe a max of 13 or so.

Moley


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

and MEEEEEEEEE!!!! ;D

Louise 
(Limehouse Link addict)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> and MEEEEEEEEE!!!! Â ;D
> 
> Louise
> (Limehouse Link addict)


Hooray! ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Louise - at least we get away from unlucky 13 

Moley


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You know i want to but I got tired just reading the route, its going to be a long one!

I'm a possible! Gotta see how the night before pans out!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

> You know i want to but I got tired just reading the route, its going to be a long one!
> 
> I'm a possible! Gotta see how the night before pans out!


Dont worry guys I`ll have him all rested up and raring to go.......if worst comes to worst.....I `ll drive 

(fat bloody chance of that happenin) ;D heee heeee

Farha


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Dont worry guys I`ll have him all rested up and raring to go.......if worst comes to worst.....I `ll drive Â
> 
> (fat bloody chance of that happenin) ;D heee heeee
> 
> Farha


    :-X :-X

Excuse me I gotta go and sort out a new belt and dark cupboard mod! :


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> You know i want to but I got tired just reading the route, its going to be a long one!
> 
> I'm a possible! Gotta see how the night before pans out!


 :'(



> Dont worry guys I`ll have him all rested up and raring to go.......if worst comes to worst.....I `ll drive
> 
> (fat bloody chance of that happenin) heee heeee
> 
> Farha


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Hmmm, Farha just how are you going keep our Wak rested... : :-*
hehehe



> Excuse me I gotta go and sort out a new belt and dark cupboard mod!


 [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

So glad that you Wakkies are coming... anything we can plan for the kiddies? What's on in London at night thats a quick treat for them... ?

Also food wise... shall we change the route so we go by Marouche, the Middle Eastern take away joint on Edgware Road that has the best falafel etc ?

Thanks again Wakkies!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> You know i want to but I got tired just reading the route, its going to be a long one!


 : ;D

Moley

P.S. After doing a timing session with Mayur on an early evening next week, we may have to alter it if we don't get back before midnight


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

After chatting to some of the folk who were at Milton Keynes today, there was a bit of concern that the route could be a bit long.

FEAR NOT folks! As Moley has mentioned, once we do a trial run we'll have a better idea of timings etc and we will adjust the route acordingly. We will also try to have various cutoff points on the day so that the cruise can terminate when we all decide.

Mayur


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Falaffels sound good to me! Hmmmmmmmm FALAFFELS... YUMMY


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Can I come and bring my trolley !!

TGI's, only 5 mins from home 

Cheers

Howard


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Can I come and bring my trolley !!
> 
> TGI's, only 5 mins from home Â
> 
> ...


Be wonderful to have you along Howard.
Look forward to seeing you then.

Mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Up to the top then lads and Mrs Gorgeous Wak !


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

OK Guys'n'Gals !
Moley and I have figured out where London is and what a fab city it is (most of the time)... on our test run we saw the sights and waved to Queenie. The route is sorted and is really not super long. We have contingency built in so that we will chop and change on the day. Lots of photo opps and here are some of the sights we'll be visiting.

http://www.onholiday.com/tt/midnightlon ... ondon.html

So roll up and sign up folks! It'll be a fun night out.

Mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Right thats sorted then, we got the pictures now , so have saved them and aint going ! Cheers saves me all that bloody driving ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Right thats sorted then, we got the pictures now , so have saved them and aint going ! Cheers saves me all that bloody driving Â ;D


 ;D ;D
They are meant to be TASTERS John!
BTW, check out the skips next to Moleys car!
Like any of 'em ? 

Mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wrong caption, should be

A Real Skip next to a car


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

;D happy now John ? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aw...thats really nice , Mayur thanks, now can you stick some rings down the side then and it'll be purfick! ;D :


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh Moley & Mayur!!

what can i say except.........we are in for this babe 

you have certainly planned it well, even down to selecting the seating area ;D WICKED! can i have a window seat : coz my drooling has'nt stopped yet ;D :-[

Looking forward to it guys! will prepare "the stamina of an ox" to keep me going, and wrap up warm so my heated seats don't seem so attractive like last time.

xx


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Nix, on your sig pic, the caption...I always read it as " a list of wan*k*s as long as your arm ! So you will now I guess ! ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

tsk...tsk... John!

;D

Nicky the window seat is now reserved for you... come to think of it we might as well give everyone window seats (with extra legroom). That way we can all face outward and stare at the car park... who needs to talk ! Â 

mayur


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

But we're not going to have any of that "move your car around the car park so it's never more than 10 feet away" _again_ are we?!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

So far we have:

TTotal
Wak/iTTa
NickyB
T7
Kop
HBK
PhoTToniq
Moley
FHBlue
A3FDU
SundeepTT *
Baker*
Phil *
Vlastan Â Sorry you can't make it Vlastan
pgTT *
Dr_Parmar* Â Enjoy the curry Â Great if you can make it.

* Unconfirmed - g'won folks please come along... remember the more the merrier!

mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

why aint ya out driving instead of sittin in front of a screen ? ??? oh and me too ?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> But we're not going to have any of that "move your car around the car park so it's never more than 10 feet away" _again_ are we?!


Is that what happened at the last London cruise Louise?

Hopefully not on this one... 
mayur


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> why aint ya out driving instead of sittin in front of a screen ? ??? oh and me too ?


Thanks for the prod John... off to wax the car in a mo... but then I have to take the car out of the garage... and it may then get dirty... it's so clean now... but I should wax it... oh dilema's dilema's... :-/ THANKS A LOT John! 
;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well I'm gonna rub my coconut wax on v e r y s l o w l y . . . . :-* (where's the kleenex ?)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Great pics Mayur - that was a great night.

BTW, I thought we were in the back of The Prospect of Whitby Pub for those Wapping Wall pics Â 

Baker Street - now I've got the Gerry Rafferty song running around my head Â :

Buck Pal - the queen was in but we didn't get a wave Â 

Good we haven't mentioned The Blackwall Tunnel .. erm .. hold up Â ;D ... and trying to go down the road the wrong way near Tower Bridge 

Roll on the 31st.

Moley (& Bunny)

BTW, my car is now gleaming - a bit of coconut wax on the front and clean leather.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Great pics Mayur - that was a great night.
> 
> BTW, I thought we were in the back of The Prospect of Whitby Pub for those Wapping Wall pics Â
> 
> ...


Sssshhh... about the darkwall tunnel :

You're correct, the pics of Canary Wharf were from the Prospect of Whitby ... on Wapping Wall...

Glad the car is all clean. i've got to go out and wax mine...

Will be a fun night out.
Mayur


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Guys

Don't know if its any help or not but on the other side of Park Lane theres a car park - with a ramp down and ramp up where you could all meet off the main road. Could be good for a photo as well etc.

I park in that car park most days - the tunnels good for listening to the exhaust/engine note as well!

I'm in surrey quays for the Matrix next Sat so may pop along depending on whats going on.

Dave


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info Dave, we will probably try that out then.
Would be great if you could join up.
Thanks again.
mayur


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

No worries - just don't go past the car park barriers (take ticket etc) it'll cost at least Â£6 to get out again!

Dave

p.s. do a mid week meet there and i'll be there !!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hey guys!!

Got sum bad news, found out that next sat is my parents 25th wedding anniversary, so i have to goto sum restaurant thing with them!

HOWEVER! if im reading this right, you guys will be driving til petty late, so what im proposing to do is, call Nicky or TTotal once im done with the "good son" duties and try and meet up with the convoy..

i am pretty sure the restaurant my sister is orgainising with my folk is in london! and my apartment is right near limehouse link... so you'll be driving past my pad!

hope thats cool!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Nilesh just join up with us anywhere along the route m8y!
We'll be out till late... real late!
mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh Hammy , just give us a call once you have left the party mate and hook up with the TT Tour of London Town ! John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS nice to see you have done the head rest mod all on your own too ! What a brilliant idea ! :


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

yo!! kool, thanks guys!! 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nil...if you dont start talking like a grown up we wont let you in our gang, so nurrr [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

[smiley=elvis.gif] sorry dude


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

KOOL , spect tu ma mahn 8)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

So far we have the following confirmed:

TTotal 
Wak/iTTa 
NickyB 
T7 
Kop 
HBK 
PhoTToniq 
Moley & Bunny
FHBlue

Am I missing anyone?
Mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Must be more than this, shout a bit louder !

Extra post in the TT topic too, the moderator really wont mind as its for a good cause !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Would like to but I'm on-call.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Would like to but I'm on-call. Â


Shame scoTTy... would have been nice to have you along.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Hooray! We got permission today from the helpful folk at The Environment Agency at the Thames Barrier that up to 20 cars can park in their Coach Car Park only for an hour between 02.00 and 03.00 hrs on Sunday morning.

It's going to be a fun night out folks so anyone thinking about it... please sign up and come along.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Room for another TT....and 2 seats at TGIF?

See you all there

Cheers


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Room for another TT....and 2 seats at TGIF?
> See you all there
> Cheers


Always room for another Mackem. Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday.
Mayur


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Confirmed so far:

TTotal Â 
Wak/iTTa Â 
NickyB Â 
T7 Â 
Kop Â 
HBK Â 
PhoTToniq Â 
Moley & Bunny 
FHBlue Â 
Mackem

10

There's still room for another 10 ! Lovely warm weather is forecast for Saturday... a lovely evening for a cruise !


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Just to clarify the meet at TGI's at 10pm.
We have reserved some tables and those who want to have dinner (most of us) can do so.
The cruise will begin at 12 midnight.
Sorry if this wasn't made clearer earlier.

Mayur


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... also to clarify - TGIs is on the north bound track of the A1.

For people coming from the north, keep going south on the A1 after Apex Corner - straight through the next roundabout (keeping on the A1), then keep in the outside lane and where the A1 splits with the A41, keep with the A41 and double back at the first set of traffic lights (underneath the flyover) so that you are then going back north on the A1. Not far from the lights there is a BP garage (after a Honda dealer) - pull in here and keep to the left and the road takes you to TGIs.

Coming from the south, after the A41/A1 join (Fiveways Corner), do the same at the BP garage (keep on the inside lane).

It's easy to miss :-[ :-[

We'll be handing out maps at TGIs - we also have 4 PMR446 radios - if anyone has any of these radios, bring them along - it will make life a lot easier in the London traffic.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

May not come for the TGI meal, but will meet up for the start of the cruise!!

Prob meet u outside at TGI

;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Kop,

No problem at all. See you Saturday.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Okay, Mayur has listed the final route - I'll bring copies with me together with copies of the relevant pages of the London A-Z. The route isn't rigid - we'll just see how it goes.

Moley

P.S. Don't forget, it's John's (TTotal) birthday on the 1st June [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

im going to try my utmost to meet you guys at the Thames Barrier Park!!

8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> im going to try my utmost to meet you guys at the Thames Barrier Park!!
> 
> 8)


Doc, be great to see you there - even if it is at the end of the route ;D

Moley


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hope its alright if i bring a chick


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

She came with the TT didn't she?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> She came with the TT didn't she?


LOL - no problem Doc.

Moley


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> hope its alright if i bring a chick Â


I'm going to tell ami ji and she is going to KICK YO AIS boy


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

What time is the food??

I think I am gonna join u now!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> What time is the food??
> 
> I think I am gonna join u now!!


The tables are booked for 22:00 - we should have a reserved spot at the far end near the windows : when you get through the door, just keep going straight on.

Oh and just mention AUDI, they'll know who you mean ;D

Moley


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

T7, what time u leaving to go to resturant??

u going round the north circular?


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for arranging the event Guys and especially the Goodie Bag (Yum, Yum).......arrived home @ 05.30Hrs and typically my kids woke up @ 06.30Hrs, so I feel like ****!

Great to see everyone and hope you all arrived home safely.

Cheers

HOWARD (RS4 Contingent ;D)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just got home...longer than average night think
great fun thanks for the organisation...but I am shagged...off to bed now! 8) [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just woken up (sorry Howard) ;D

Thanks so much to Mayur, Moley and Bunny for organising and of course for my goodie bag (won't need to eat to day..) - it was a great evening and all the more so being at the Barrier at dawn...

Radios were a brilliant idea - convoy stayed together much better than the last time. I am a convert.

Great to meet some new folks - hope we werent too intimidating. We do have meets at normal hours of the day too ;D

Hope everyone else made it home safely

oh and Happy Bithday John!

L


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi All,

Howâ€™s everyone feeling today [smiley=sleeping.gif].

First of all, can I just say thank you to everyone who turned up last night â€" a great crowd of people â€" hope everyone enjoyed themselves and got back home safely. Also a big thanks to Mayur for doing much of the organising and for those goodie (survival) bags â€" great thought.

Secondly, apologies for ducking out before we got to the Thames Barrier â€" Bunny was getting pretty tired â€" poor thing. Hope the rest of you lasted out okay.

Iâ€™ve ended up with a measly 6 minutes on my video and all pretty grainy at that, so Iâ€™ll rely on Mayur and Wak to provide the â€œprofessionalâ€ pics.

Some memories of the night:
- a beautiful warm evening (especially inside TGIs) 8)
- meeting new and old faces (and one that got older while we were there â€" HAPPY BIRTHDAY again John)
- Louise having some interesting manoeuvres with a taxi and then a bus
- Negotiating around those small roads (and inconsiderate parking) leading up to the Audi Forum
- the traffic around Piccadilly circus 
- being told to keep quite at the Royal Albert Hall â€" forgot people actually live around there :
- being asked by a boy racer Fiesta if they could joins us [smiley=kid.gif]
- the colourful lights at The London Eye
- John and Howard doing their â€œthingâ€ through the Limehouse Link :
- bloody Blackwall tunnel being closed 

â€¦ plus loads more that my brain canâ€™t recollect at the moment [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Well take care all, see you again soon.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Great night guys!!!

got home at about 8.00am I think...just woken up...and have to go out again.....

Good to see all the old and new faces!!!

Oh and happy bday John!!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Got home at 7.40 am ! 
Am really zonked out and the old noodle isn't working too well but a quick post to THANK YOU ALL for making the event a memorable one.

Howard thanks for at times taking the lead and showing us how to sensibly to do it. There was only one time that a small group got seperated...and that only because the birthday boy felt like showing us Sloane Square a.k.a Victoria Station! Thankds also for recruiting the newbies.

Moley & Bunny for the organising and pursuing with the idea Â for the cruise. You too led/tailed well Moley. The radios were a great help.

Wak, Wakitta, and lil cutey WakittaiTTa, as always no cruise is complete without all of you and the presence of whiTTe. TTechnical supremo, Â sexy hosTTess queen, and the two nicest backseaTTers ever! It's got to be the coolest TT family around. BTW, if anyone is plannin on going down to Carmelli's deli and pattiserie in Golders Green today, don't bother... Farha's cleaned out the place...!

TTotal, HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! The man who got his cake but did not eat it! He is also one of the folk who initially thought the original route was too long... and on the day, along with many of us, extended the cruise time by a mere 4 hours!!! Thanks so much.

NickyB & John, access to your sense of humour (as warped as mine) and infectious laugh is a must for for any midnight cruise... it made sure that noone yawned. John, next time roll down the grass bank at the Thames Barrier.

Kop, thanks for always smiling...even with us lot around!

Doc_Parmar, thanks for getting us to the tunnel. BTW, what happened to the chic? that was the only reason we let you join the cruise midway! hehehe. Thanks for coming along... btw, did you tell Wak about how beat him off the lights? aaahhmmm!

T7, Louise you must be pleased that there were no new curbings for you tonight!

Mackem and Son, great to meet you and thank for the support. Tom I know it was past your young lads bedtime but you stayed with us till the London Eye 

Scooby, thanks for helping put the goodies together. Also BIG THANKYOU for pointing out the curb... the one NickB's John got sideways for... I was a sure gonner! 

Anyone else I've missed out... just a BIG BIG THANKYOU!

Details and pictures to follow...

A great evening... 12 cars for a London cruise is the perfect number.

mayur


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for a truly memorable evening.

We had a great time and enjoyed meeting you all. Congrats to Moley for the best directions I've ever seen, what a dedicated bloke you are! Thanks to Mayur for the sweeties, they helped keep us going but had to give up at 03:40. Finally got home at almost 05:00.

Looking forward to seeing you all again sometime..

Cheers & thanks again

Mackem & Steve


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for organising this guys - absolutely brilliant blasting round london all night long  The goody bags were very cool too - a real life saver! Sorry we had to bail out at the london eye - i had a really late night the night before and Halle was zonked out in the passenger seat.

Next time I suggest you include brixton! I drove through it about 4'ish and the place was heaving! Loads of people around to admire our cars...

P.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Â Congrats to Moley for the best directions I've ever seen, what a dedicated bloke you are!


Thanks Tony, but it was a joint effort with Mayur.

Great that Steve was there as well - at least kop had someone to talk to about football ;D

Also, best wishes to Steve on his forthcoming (ad)venture.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Pics can be viewed here:

http://www.onholiday.com/tt

or

http://www.onholiday.com/tt/London-31-M ... 1-May.html


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hello people!! i managed to get home at 7:30am, Wak and i managed to keep up a 2 TT convoy on the way back to docklands!

Now when im driving if im not following another TT, i'm just not HAPPY!

Mayur... the chick was fast asleep, she promises she'll come on the next meet!! but u know indian women and their promises 

Nicky & Jon... lovely to see you two! hope that changer works in your car!

TTotal!! Captain, 21 again eh? nice to see ya!

Wak and family! Wak your kid is SOO ADORABLE! i want one!! where can i get a kid like that from? ahem.. did i beat you off the lights? i dunnoo.. gues it'll remain a mystery!! 

Amir & Halle: Shame i missed you guys! hopefully see you at the next meet!

Mayur& Moley: Great job organising the meet! although i just experienced the last half, it was beautifully organised, "pat on the back" ;D

cant wait till the next meet!!


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Sounds like a great meet. Wish I'd come along now.

Mayur, What a FAB picture of the TT and London Eye. You should think about a new career! 
Unless you're a photographer that is. 

Simply, two beautiful works of art, side by side.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak and family! Wak your kid is SOO ADORABLE! i want one!! where can i get a kid like that from? ahem.. did i beat you off the lights? i dunnoo.. gues it'll remain a mystery!! Â


cheeky git, chotha batcha bothe barrasa batthe kartha hey, baarey koo jawaab ney thenna chayeh!  ;D

Yes you beat me off the lights!
There, are you happy! : Kids these days...no respect! 

By the time I realised you wanted to race you had already stuck your victory arms in the air and were grinning and dialing all your friends, having an "I beat Wak" sticker printed and adding a fresh kill badge on the side of your car ya kamikaze!

I'll help you produce kids if you like!  ;D
Kids...
no work=brickoffbridgethrowingmodel
hard work=wellbalancedwellbehaved

never underestimate the amount of effort when you ever have your own, its bleedin hard work....even for me!  ;D ;D Though I hide it so well! ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Sounds like a great meet. Wish I'd come along now.
> 
> Mayur, What a FAB picture of the TT and London Eye. You should think about a new career!
> Unless you're a photographer that is.
> ...


Would have been great to have you along... next time I hope.

I'm no photographer...just enjoy messing about with design in general. You are so right about them being two beautiful works of art.
Thanks for your comments.
mayur


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Were you guys up all night??? Shame I missed it. It looked like a good night. Oh well... that's 2 london meets I've missed now.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Were you guys up all night??? Shame I missed it. It looked like a good night. Oh well... that's 2 london meets I've missed now. Â


Yep we were up all night! A fab night if if I may say so myself  Terrific weather and people. 
mayur


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Whens Da NEXT one?!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

When's da next one ?

The consensus is let's do London again, yeh sure but next time like the inaugural one, at the end of December.

There is absolutely no traffic at all and we still have the Christmas lights up.

The whole CiTTy jusTT for us TTo play in, COOL ! 8)

A question now though is ...

Who is going to organise it ? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS and I have to say it was better Moley and Mayur than the last one...decision swung primarily by the Goody Bags !Shame we had to go home, but the young ones ran out of stamina....

Theyoung(49)birthdayboy Â :

Thanksh everyone for organising this just for me (Blush :-[) Â :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep 30th Dec is defn in my diary and I'd be happy to do an exact rerun of the first meet - start Edgeware road and then all the lights ;D.

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well volunteered Louise ! 

Hunk 1 :-*


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

how cool was that eh!

I would like to say a BiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiG thank you to Mayur and Moley the super two-some that had this meet licked mate!

i totally loved EVERY minute of it.....and STILL did'nt feel tired at 07.30 eating my Salmon and Cream Cheese Bagel 

it was really really good having a smashing giggle and a drive thru town looking at the night life.....eh howard  along with the ability to sit in a different TT at almost every stop  eh Kop! :-*

i have never driven in London before then :-[ and feel really chuffed that with all you guys n gals around i felt safe and ok to do so coz people were looking out for you....and the radio communicator thingys were a bril ideal!! i wished i could have used it.......Kch.....got a call for a pick up.... kch....in Samson street....Kch....any one free ;D....or.....good evening this is your captain speaking...the we are currently flying at an altitude of 2ft ;D ...and...cor Louise...look at those shoes in that window ......how handy are they eh!! louise we'll have to get our own ones for allllllllll us girls ;D ;D

just brilliant! i really can't tell people at work what i get up to over the weekends..........it makes EVERYONE sound elses weekend sound soooooooooooooooooo dull

still, i will spend this week catching up on my sleep [smiley=zzz.gif] and my name is definately down for the next one.

Nix


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

31st DEC

:'( i'll be in GOA sunning maself with gorgeous native beauties

shame, shame!
:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

(I was actually planning on the same route WAK devised last Dec but don't tell anyone!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

? Including going the wrong way round traffic bollards ?

Hunk 1


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Guys ,sounds like you had a great time. Wish I could of made it but had a late Friday/Saturday morning   . It's the first one I missed and don't intend missing the next one.

I was under the impression "THE LONDON MEET" was a quaterly thing. So the next one should be 31st August. I'd love to do a summer one.

Any thoughts?

Hunk 2


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I was just waiting for someone to spot that... 

So are you volunteering to plan the food and route TTroy?? Aug 30th will be exactly 3 months... but could do 6th Sept...?

L (sneaky events coordination a speciality!)


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

OOOOOOOH! The responsibility ??? ??? ???


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey - I'm sure if you asked for help you could find a co- organiser - Dr P? Sundeep? KOP? Nicky?

Would offer but think I've volunteered for the December one


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hey, what a great response ;D Thanks everyone.

Mayur, your pics are nothing short of brilliant - you have great career ahead of you!! That Thames Barrier + Canary Wharf one is superb, plus the London Eye pics - top man!!!

Bunny and I would certainly be up for the Xmas meet (I'll make Bunny sleep for 2 days before so we can last the full night ;D) - and Waks inaugural route woud be fine ;D

TTory (Hunk 2 ;D), the only disadvantage of doing this in August is still the bloody traffic - if you get a PMR446 radio in EVERY car then no problem - although it's still a challenge not to get split up.

I'm not saying don't do it, but we learn more each tme 

Moley


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Just an idea, what a about a Hertsfordshire meet? Start at a pub for dinner then some interesting driving on some tight country roads for a summer meet?

Cheers

Howard


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Moley, very, very, very good point. Is that not bank holiday weekend ?

Have I got myself out of it then?    

By the way it's TTroy, TTory would probably be short for Victoria and I'm not a bird. Well not today. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tomorrow ? :-* TToria :-*


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Â Moley, very, very, very good point. Is that not bank holiday weekend ?
> 
> Â Have I got myself out of it then?


Good try ;D



> Â Â By the way it's TTroy, TTory Â would probably be short for Victoria and I'm not a bird. Well not today. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Â Â Â Â Â Â


Ooops, sorry, probably still had some sleep in my eyes  Still it's a good forum name for IDS ;D

Moley


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Keen as ever John


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Sponsored drive to Paris for charity??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lands End to John O'Groats , so I can bump up my mileage a bit ? :

"Collecting" Counties for charity, a new game I have just thought of.... Drive into as many Countiesas possible in 24 hours, thats a challenge !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've been considering a London - Edinburgh - Belfast - Dublin - Cardiff - London. This probably isn't the thread to guage insterest though :-/


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Might as well go the whole hog. TT canonball run anyone. ;D ;D ;D It could happen ??? ???

Mentioned before I think.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Na...

Cardiff Upminster Newbury Telford ...... :


----------

